# Cosmotron



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I got a bag full of watches from a business associate this afternoon - she was going to throw them away, but remembered that I had an interest in watches, so she kindly gave them to me.

Among those watches was this one, called *COSMOTRON*. Never heard of it, never seen one before. It has the "T SWISS MADE T" on the bottom of the dial, and is in working condition.

COSMOTRON ( before any polishing/cleaning )










Now, here's a couple of pics of the movement. Would anyone know what kind of movement it is? It's marked with the following:

SWISS, 3 Jewels unadjusted, 2030 9125, and something that looks like SSH 5500. The seconds hand moves once per second ( not sweeping ).



















Thanks!

Knut


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very interesting watch Knut.









Not seen, or heard, of one of these before although Citizen had an electronic range in the 1970's called "Cosmotron". You can see my small collection of these here. And your watch definitely resembles them....but the Swiss bit suggests they are unrelated.

What is the thing with a small gear on it?...that drives the large gear (or is it the other way around?)... it's not an electric motor is it?

I wonder if this is one of those very few quartz controlled balance wheel watches? But I see no balance.









Let me know if you find out more.







Good find.

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> What is the thing with a small gear on it?...that drives the large gear (or is it the other way around?)... it's not an electric motor is it?


That is the stepping motor. I think that this is an ESA movement. Omega used a similar system in some early quartz of theirs.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This is one hell of a Forum :rltb: :lol:

Someone sent me the photo below and asked me to identify it....I couldn't  ...so went to all the usual places (Ranfft etc) and still couldn't find anything about who made this early stepping motor based quartz movement. OK, then lets Google those numbers on the battery platform....only one relevant hit, and it's to this very topic on The Watch Forum  :rltb:

Seems Knut was also trying to ID the movement 2 years ago...and since I've just emailed him, he got no further  Roy thought it might be ESA at the time...but every one of my ESA electronic movements has the ESA logo on a plate somewhere....if it is ESA, any idea of the calibre #?

Anyone got any ideas? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Stepping motor i knew it h34r:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've seen that stepping motor before, I think on a Tissot movement, but I can't for the life of me find it now. I'll get back to you if I remember where I saw it.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Tissot used this movement on their late 70s offerings, it has a timezone correction facility without affecting the minute hand.

Nice watch!

Rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> Tissot used this movement on their late 70s offerings, it has a timezone correction facility without affecting the minute hand.
> 
> Nice watch!
> 
> Rob


Looks like a spin off from morse code :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rdwiow said:


> Tissot used this movement on their late 70s offerings, it has a timezone correction facility without affecting the minute hand.
> 
> Nice watch!
> 
> Rob


But who made the movement? Any idea? :huh:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

the Accuquartz movement that Bulova replaced 218 movts sent in for service looks similar Paul,

Ive got one somewhere, I'll look it out and do some pics.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> the Accuquartz movement that Bulova replaced 218 movts sent in for service looks similar Paul,
> 
> Ive got one somewhere, I'll look it out and do some pics.
> 
> Andy


Similar Andy, but not the same (middle row, far right)....the owner of the above movements is kindly donating one to me...so once I get my grubby mitts on it, maybe I'll spot some tell-tale logo...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > the Accuquartz movement that Bulova replaced 218 movts sent in for service looks similar Paul,
> ...


Yep, you're right,cheers Paul,

it's ages since I looked at one, I just remembered the little stepper motor and 5 spoked wheel.

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The circuit sure looks like one of the Omega movts, id guess at the 14xx series... but the mechanical parts look different, but Omega couldhave hidden them... hmm... no photos tho sorry,...


----------

